# how long have you been hunting deer, and how many have you gotten?



## BIGCHRIS

This year will b 6 years and haven't shot a single deer...this is my year..I hope

Sent from my Droid Incredible


----------



## norton shores killer

been hunting for 12 years now and i have killed 12 deer
some years with 3 deer too many with none


----------



## deepwoods

30 years and I figure around 30 deer.


----------



## MrFysch

36 years hunting....well over 50 bucks prolly over 75 does but i havent killed a doe in 10 years. My best memories are hunting with family and friends and every notch from every buck ive shot with my 30-06 in the UP on public land....thats 23 in 20 yrs of UP hunting.


----------



## wruebs

I shot a five pt. my first year hunting in 78. I had taken three in the first 17 years of hunting. Then I got serious and have taken 25 in the last 16 years. I processed every one of them myself except the first. All 28 taken with shotgun/muzzleloader. Been bow hunting for 10 yrs. and have yet to take a shot (only hunt for wallhangers w/bow). I remember every deer I've taken and where/what year/how far. I wounded one for sure, possibly two that got away.

I didn't included the 3 that I got with the car/motorcycle.


----------



## MI-Dan

11 years. 6 bucks and about 12 does.


----------



## coldog22

this forum is a big hit so far, plaese keep posting these wonderfull stories.


----------



## ThreeRackDrew

I been hunting seriously for 3 years a few nonserious before that. I've shot 3 bucks so far a 4point, 6point, 8point. They werent huge but they tasted good.


----------



## coldog22

my first deer was my first buck, he was a 5-point, but a huge one. i have 4 people in my family, including me. we ate the vinison for 2 months ate it about 3-4 times a week. but the two does i got last hunt didnt even touch the bucks meat. we ate them in 2 weeks, kinda sad. although i did donate some meat to the local food bank, which i strongly support.


----------



## coldog22

more stories will come during hunting season, i will try to keep this forum alive for now. but once the season opens, please post your stories here. and thanks for the post and views.


----------



## N0.6Hunter

Ive been Hunting on my own for about 3 years now started when I was 18 and i got a nice spike the first year with a bow, For first deer the spike had to go down, and my third year i got a nice 13 with bow. Nothing with gun yet.


----------



## matt76cmich

I started hunting when I was 14. It took 3 years to get my first deer, a little 4 point that I thought was a doe. When i went to college I had kinda lost some of the interest and took quite a few years off from hunting. Now that I am 29 I have found my passion for hunting again 4 years ago. In those 4 years I have taken 2 bucks and 3 does. My goal is to not pick up a gun until I finally connect with the ole stick and string. October can not get here fast enough.


----------



## coldog22

same, i love hunting but i hate to see them in pain. thats why i try to go for clean shots


----------



## Skibum

38 years with a gun and 36 with a bow. The first decade was pretty thin in the killing department but hugely valuable from a learning standpoint. I've killed my share since then but I'm not sure of the total. I will say that my first was a BB with a recurve in 1974 and the memory of that day is crystal clear.


----------



## coldog22

Skibum said:


> 38 years with a gun and 36 with a bow. The first decade was pretty thin in the killing department but hugely valuable from a learning standpoint. I've killed my share since then but I'm not sure of the total. I will say that my first was a BB with a recurve in 1974 and the memory of that day is crystal clear.


If you dont mind sharing the story....


----------



## Sparky23

16 years, broke into triple digits this year, 101 i think...gicve or take 2 or 3. Only 14 bucks.


----------



## Slick Willie

38 years, lost count but remember everyone, it would take me to long to bring all that data up in my over loaded brain, I might lose something doing it!!


----------



## oldrank

Started hunting at 12 or 13 i think, so that was like 1986..... Killed first deer at 16 and have shot one every year since except 2009.. buried my brother on opening day of bow season that year and it kinda put a damper on things for awhile. I did however take a youth out that year and guided him to his first deer. So I think Im into the 50s now... not really sure lost count a few yrs ago. Id have to sit down and really think about it. Id also say 90 plus percent have been on stateland.


----------



## aquanator

37 years of deer hunting, and I've killed somewhere around 35 - 40 deer. I have most of the DNR patches, and I think all of the antlers. I pretty much have antlers hanging everywhere, and a couple of nice mounts too


----------



## Thunderhead

36 years. Lost count years ago ..........

1st Deer ever was a 12pt. typical. Scored 147 7/8. I was 14.


----------



## Henrik for President

This is my third season. I've taken a 6-point, bb, antlerless, and a doe. All, but the anterless, were on public land.


----------



## jimmyo17

Been hunting since i was legal to do so im in the double digits dont know the number for sure but with only 2 bucks and lots of does


----------



## GrtWhtHntr

22 years with a bow, 20 with a gun. Not sure on exact number, but at least 40 deer now.


----------



## Milacey

36years= 27 Bucks + 11 Doe __________ = 38 Priceless memories  (and remember everyone of them).


----------



## protectionisamust

21 years whitetail hunting experience and have taken 1-2 per year avg. My guess its around 35 or so give or take.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skibum

coldog22 said:


> If you dont mind sharing the story....


From the arcives LOL!

My first deer was taken November 2 1974. I was 16 and it was my first year bowhnting. My dad was a bird hunter which is what I started on at age 10. There weren't a lot of deer in the SLP back then but for some reason I became fascinated with the thought of hunting them. I was a voracious reader of outdoor magazines so I assume that is where it started. When I turned 14 I talked my dad into taking me deer hunting. We hunted 2 years with shotguns and I never saw a deer.

Bowhunting was just beginning its growth period and I got the bug. I saved up and bought a 45# Browning recurve and started shooting in the yard. I picked up some aluminum arrows, Bear Razorheads, and a set of cheap camo. Treestands were not legal so I got a folding stool. I scouted an area we had bird hunted on state land and October 1st found me sitting against a tree on my stool. I heard a noise and 6 deer came walking down the trail at 20 yards and I proceded to launch an arrow about 2 feet over one's back. I was hooked for life. For the next month I drove to my spot almost every day after school and on weekends. It was great and I was seeing deer even if I kept screwing things up. During that time my dad borrowed an old bow and learned to shoot it so he could go with me. I honestly think he had no intention of shooting a deer but on weekend mornings he was up before dawn with me and off to the woods.

November 2nd was a clear crisp morning. I set up my stool where a deer trail lead from an oak woods into a thicket. I was sitting like a statue when I heard a big commotion off in the woods and then a doe ran up and stopped before taking off. I turned to see where she ran when a second deer ran up and stopped. I raised my bow, drew, and shot in a single motion and the deer took off but I could have sworn it fell first before dashing. I walked over to where it had been standing and saw the fletched end of my arrow stuck in the ground. My spirits sank. I'd missed. I picked up my arrow and found myself staring at it as it was broken off 8 inches from the nock. I looked in the leaves and there was blood sprayed all over. My knees nearly gave way underneath me. I began yelling for my dad and excitedly showed him the broken arrow. We started following the blood trail which was easy. Blood was everywhere. 50 yds later we came across my deer piled up in the brush. Neither of us had ever gutted a deer but we'd cleaned lots of small game. Rolling the deer over we were surprised that it had a nuts. Its funny but at the time we considered it a big deal that I'd shot a buck. when we got home I remember my mom running out in her bathrobe to see the deer and how excited she was. The entire day is burned in my memory as one of triumph. I've been through a lot of seasons since then. My dad has been gone nearly 11 years. I've killed a fair share of deer that were much bigger but that little BB will always hold a special place in my heart. Sorry for the long post.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## silent hunter

26 years... too many doe to count and 21 bucks.


----------



## BirdieShooter

32 yrs and I cannot even begin to remember then all. With the exception of one that a buddy had mounted because he liked it so much all I ever do with the bucks is cut the rack and they are in odd spots all over the farm. Just this last weekend I went to use the sanblasting cabinet and something dislodged a 6 pt rack that was on the wall above it and I looked up at the noise as it was falling. Old buck dang near came back from its grave to gouge an eye outta me. Luckily with my mad ninja skills and cat like reflexes I ducked enough to just get a nick in my oversized noggin!


----------



## U of M Fan

27 years

33 deer

16 bucks. 

This is my second time posting on this thread. Lol


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## lizajane

24 years. 44 Deer.


----------



## lizajane

lizajane said:


> 24 years. 44 Deer.




Of the 44 Deer 14 of them were Bucks.


----------



## millbs

29 years since I was old enough at 12. Didn't get my first deer until I was 19.
46 bucks with a bow, one with a gun.
Does.....a lot!!


----------



## Crowhunter

56 years and over 100 .Bud


----------



## Birddogm33

45 years......26 bucks........ too many does to remember, but I would guess about 30 or so.......All state land kills!!!!


----------



## scottywolverine

21 years. 59 deer hopefully a coupple of more before the season is over.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dja05

23 years and have no idea as to count. I will say that is has been a fair share though. And doe to buck ratio is like 4 to 1 and I'm good with that. They taste great!


----------



## rz6x59

I have been hunting seriously 27 years. That stalking I did at age 13 and 14 I can't even count. Shot my first deer with a bow at 16. I had about 20 bucks and 20 does by my 30th birthday, all with a bow. I added a gun to the mix in my mid thirtys and have taken another 40 deer in the last 13 years. I guess I have taken around 80, I never really put much thought into the the number.
This question just made me feel older than I already do and cements the thought that I should have purchased a better meat grinder 20 years ago.


----------



## jkru

19 years
13 bucks
6 does


----------



## BIGCHRIS

6 years and zero deer....I have seen more deer in Rochester, bloomfield, and wyandotte combined than I've seen up north. I swear they live in caves lol and tunnels.

Sent from my Droid Incredible


----------



## Salmonslayer24

10 yrs. 6 bucks, between 14-16 does. 2006 was my best year i had a combo and 2 antlerless tags used up by 10am nov. 16. 3 does with bow


----------



## thunt

36yrs about 30 deer 3 on the wall.


----------



## bansheejoel

10 years, 3 bucks. One with my bow and 2 with a gun. Hunt state land 99% of the time and have never gotten a deer yet on state land


----------



## Nature

27 years. 15 or so deer. One wall hanger finally this year.


----------



## ZMAN79

Form, 14 till 21, no deer....took a break,(family)..., from the last four year, 3 in the last 4 years first buck, this year...yea! I'm 32....and still hunting..

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Backwoods01

Been hunting for 12 years and have killed right about 40 deer or so


----------



## Tom Tupa

I've been hunting for 22 years and I shot 1 deer.


----------



## Hodji

Been blessed with 32 deer seasons so far, a little over dozen bucks. One wall hanger, and a few respectables. many, many does. I love venison!


----------



## PsEbUcKmAsTeR17

I have been hunting for 8 years now and have been blessed to harvest 16 deer 7 of which were bucks. My first year hunting (14 years old) I didn't even see a deer mostly due to impatients. I feel like I've had a very successful career so far and hope to have many more... 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## coldog22

This Topic has ocer 31,000 views:SHOCKED::SHOCKED::SHOCKED:, thanks guys for your contributions to my topic, please feel free to go to another topic of mine about hunting stories and post away on that, want to tank everyone for your posts and views.


----------



## coldog22

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=400529

that is the link to my hunting stories topic


----------



## Bonz 54

I started shooting bows when I was 7 or 8, my step-dad lied to a license agent (told them I was 12 when I was 10, they didn't ask for proof). So this marks my 47th year of deer hunting in one form or another. Over the years I have taken 30 to 40 deer and a mixture of small bucks and does. I have had some opportunities on some "Gagger" bucks, but for one reason or another have not been able to close the coffin on one. I will keep trying until they roll me into the oven. It gets into your blood. I absolutely LOVE seeing deer, any deer, bucks, does, fawns it doesn't matter. FRANK


----------



## keb

I think we all have one those stories, Great post.


----------



## Beagle

28 years - with 5 yrs off due to college

20 Deer (10 bucks, 10 Doe's). All killed in the Thumb.

Includes a 130" 15 pt, two nice 9's and a real nice 8.

I stopped shooting little bucks about 8 years ago so only doe's since then.

Two years ago, my wife decided she wanted to hunt and shot a doe so I did not and this year my son shot a doe so I did not. I only kill 1 deer a year. My choice...not judging anyone else.


----------

